# كم تكلفة الاعتماد على الطاقة المتجددة في المنزل



## م.م فادي (22 مايو 2010)

تحية لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

اود ان اطرح سؤالا علني استفيد من خبراتكم التي لاغنى لها 
لدي منزل مكون من خمسة غرف يحتوي الاحمال الكهربائية التالية : 
- الانارة 
- ثلاجة 
- مكييف 
-سخان مياه 

ماهي الدراسة والتكاليف اللازمة لتشغيل هذه الاحمال بالطاقة الشمسية او الرياح علما ان المنزل يقع في المنطقة الجنوبية من سوريا 

ولكم الشكر سلفاً


----------



## م.م فادي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

قد اصبح لموضوعي هنا 5 اشهر 

ياليت لو توافوني باي اجابة 

تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يا أخي فادي 

يوجد في القسم موضوع باسم : كم خلية تحتاج للمنزل ...........أرجو أن تقرأه وتحسب ما تريد وفقاً للدراسة المحددة فيه ثم سنساعدك في تحديد سعر التجهيزات المطلوبة ..........* 
بشكل عام : المنزل الذي عندك يلزمه بحدود 7 ك وات ساعي يومياً مما يعني كلفة بحدود 600 ألف ليرة سورية لتركيب نظام الخلايا الشمسية 
الكلفة بنظام الرياح تكون بحدود النصف ........تقريباً 

ومع ذلك ، أرجو أن تحسب الأحمال التي لديك _ ك وات - و من ثم تحسب الاستهلاك : ك وات ساعي 

وتخبرنا بها ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وسنجيبك عن الأسعار


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

وستجد في الصفحة الخامسة أسعار منظومات متكاملة ...


----------



## م.م فادي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخ عصام على الاهتمام 

وساحاول ان اوافيك بالمعلومات في اقرب وقت


----------

